# Sally Hansen Crackle Polish



## Thefemaleclown (May 11, 2011)

Sally Hansen will be releasing a new collection this June consisting of 8 crackle polish shades. They will be $5.95 each.





How do you all feel about the crackle trend? I wasn't so into it at first because it would have been a process to get my hands on any of the available crackle polish. Now since it's drugstore bound, I may give it a shot!


----------



## vixie13 (May 11, 2011)

I am sooooo looking forward to this brand!!!! I will most likely pick up EVERY single one!


----------



## kayjay (May 11, 2011)

Looking forward to it as well. Especially to try out the colors that are hard to get from the OPI and CG lines.


----------



## llehsal (May 12, 2011)

What?!?!?  More Crackle?  Gosh I'm waiting for someone to get it right!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 12, 2011)

Yup - there it is... crackle polish will be a the dollar store before you know it!


----------



## MissFortune (May 12, 2011)

I'll stick with the OPI, though i do like the idea of a white crackle. Sally Hansen seems like too cheap of a company to get it right though... Guess we'll see!


----------



## zadidoll (May 12, 2011)

I already have all the China Glaze ones and one of the OPI (I still need to order the remaining ones) and because I get mine at a pro discount (thanks mom!) I don't need to pay $5.99 (which is China Glaze's retail price).


----------



## Kassie3 (May 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *vixie13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am sooooo looking forward to this brand!!!! I will most likely pick up EVERY single one!


 AGREE with vixie13!!!

          Looks very cool ;D


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 13, 2011)

I'm glad!  I haven't been able to find ANY of the crackles anywhere yet!


----------



## melissakecken (May 14, 2011)

Well I tried the OPI one and honestly, I was really disappointed!! To me it just looked like I had chipped polish on my nails, like when you chew on your nails and pieces of the polish come off, so I cant wait to try theirs!! Hopefully they will be better!!


----------



## Tiffanyxnicole (May 15, 2011)

I have ChinaGlaze's purple and grey. dont bother with the purple, it doesnt crack. greys good.

But I like the crackle trend just not on every manicure.

&amp; I might try to SH ones, some of there nail polish is pretty good


----------



## zadidoll (May 28, 2011)

Saw these at my local Walgreens and ShopKo yesterday. Did NOT like the colors in person like I do the OPI and China Glaze. The colors in the bottles seems a little flat to me. The price is higher than China Glaze but lower than OPI (retail).





$6.99 @ Walgreens.





$6.49 at ShopKo.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 28, 2011)

I saw these yesterday at CVS and they were 7.95.  Isn't that how much the OPI's are?  If I am remembering correctly Sally Hansen came out with this polish about 5 or so years ago.  I tried it then and wasn't too thrilled with the look.  That's why I have very little interest in any crackle polish.


----------



## zadidoll (May 28, 2011)

OPI Shatter

Pro price: $4.25

Retail price: $8.50


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 28, 2011)

Ugh yeah a 50 cent difference if I were to get one I'd just go with OPI


----------



## wtfrain (May 30, 2011)

I have the gold and silver one. I dont like them. They don't crack that well IMO. Maybe Im using too much or too little?

And I was a little mad they cost more than China Glaze

edit - heres a pic I took on my phone to show a friend.

Pinky is the gold, other two are the silver.


----------



## zadidoll (May 30, 2011)

No offense but those look messy! Not at all like China Glaze or OPI. Sally Hansen failed with their crackles.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 30, 2011)

Agreed Zadi


----------



## Its Only Nicole (May 30, 2011)

I remember Crackle when I was in jr high school.. I tried it and it never came out like the all nice like the pictures.  Maybe its just that I'm bad w/nails.. but I never really liked Crackle.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 30, 2011)

Ditto


----------



## vixie13 (May 30, 2011)

My local Walgreens beauty lady said she thinks it works best with Sally Hansen polish underneath. I haven't tried it. But wanted to pass the info your way.


----------



## zadidoll (May 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *vixie13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My local Walgreens beauty lady said she thinks it works best with Sally Hansen polish underneath. I haven't tried it. But wanted to pass the info your way.


See and OPI and China Glazes versions will work with any polish underneath.


----------

